# chicken pox on 2ww



## selenah (Nov 4, 2008)

hi there could anybody help please, just found out my daughter has chicken pox, i had it when i was young but very mild. had my et on thursday last week so only day 5 post transfer. been told to have a blood test done, how could chicken pox afect the embrio/babie. hoping all will be well any advice welcome thanks very nervous


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi selenah,

Usually if you've been exposed to chickenpox in the past you would have developed some level of immunity to it. Problems can arise in pregnancy in women who have no immunity. They will be checking your blood to see if you have antibodies to the chickenpox virus. If you have, then nothing to worry about. At the moment implantation would only be starting to take place so there is little risk to embryo as it isn't developed enough to be affected by the virus (complications in unborn baby are very rare).

The attached link is to the NHS Direct website with information about chickenpox in pregnancy 
http://www.nhs.uk/chq/Pages/1109.aspx?CategoryID=54&SubCategoryID=137

Don't worry any risk is very very small. Hope this helps. Good luck for the 2ww 
Maz x

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------

